#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Script de horário

## fernandopiassu

Boa tarde! 

Estou precisando de um script que desative uma rota de acordo com o horário, exemplo: 
Tenho um cenário com as rotas A e B, ambas funcionando dentro de um balance. 
Então, gostaria de desativar automaticamente a rota A quando o relógio da rb marcasse 23:30 da noite e reativasse exatamente as 9:00 da manhã. 

Consigo realizar essa tarefa ? 

Se alguém puder ajudar, seria muito bem vindo.

----------


## rimaraujo

Basta você colocar uma sheduler.
E no script você executa no horário desejado.
Com IP route disable (número da rota estatica)
IP route enable (número da rota estática)

----------


## droptux

Olá amigo

Em anexo tem o script para tentar ajudar em seu cenário. O script é simples: ele testa se a rota em questão, a rota A, está com o comentário 'Route A'. Com isso ele liga e desliga a rota no agendador de tarefas do RouterOS, como nosso amigo mencionou no post anterior de acordo com o horário que mencionou em seu tópico. Espero ter ajudado, paz.


P.S=Lembro que esse é uma solução simples, não atendendo todos os cenários. Por exemplo se a tarefa não rodar no horário pelo fato do equipamento estiver desligado.

----------


## fernandopiassu

Show de bola, obrigado pela ajuda!!! Irei testar

----------

